# Painting over oil based trim paint



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

I'm looking to repaint all the trim in my house which is all oil based paint. I would like to do it in one step with a non oil based zero voc paint. The guy a Benjamin Moore told me the natura acrylic paint would achieve this. Just looking for some thoughts on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It might, if you lightly sand and clean all the trim.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

One coat might be very optimistic with anything. I would scuff sand, use a GOOD adhesion primer- low voc- I think Zinser Zero is pretty good, ( i can find it only at Menards if yiou have that) , Smart prime is very good but a bit more voc. Then a quality trim paint made for the job. I don't think Natura is, but if you insist on no smell v quality, that might be ok. Aura Satin would be my choice. Very low voc.


----------



## JT Spillane (Nov 22, 2011)

*You have options*

The old oil based paint should be cleaned and then followed by sanding to scuff the surface. At that point you have many option. Both Aura and Natura would be a good choice but if you would like to maintain the performance of the previous oil based enamel you may want to try Advance. This is a new product from Benjamin Moore. It is a Waterborne Alkyd that has < 50 g/l VOC is low odor and is tinted with the Gennex waterborne colorant system. Once it is cured it will have the performance of a traditional alkyd. One coat might be difficult but you may get away with it.

JT....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I really hope you can wrap your head around the idea that for a nice job you are going to need more than one coat of something. I would lay down an alkyd primer/underlay first and then have at the trim with just about any paint of your choice. The Benjamin Moore suggestions made are great.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

I really hope you can wrap your head around the idea that for a nice job you are going to need more than one coat of something. I would lay down an alkyd primer/underlay first and then have at the trim with just about any paint of your choice. The Benjamin Moore suggestions made are great. 

I agree completely with this, especially if the alkyd paint has been on the trim for several years. 



I agree


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe it is just me, but I did not read the OP 's post as one coat but as one step, but certainly he(she) will never get away with one coat of anything.:no:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And it still concerns me that short term vocs get bundled in with those that continue to be given off over the life of the finish.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I can understand your preference to non oil based/low voc, but if you really want to be SURE you cover in 1 coat, you have no choice but to go with traditional oil base, period. No water base will cover like oil. 

Open the windows.......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

And depending on color changes/ even that may not do it. Even oil base's excellent covering power has its limits.


----------

